
JavaScript Clinical Natural Language Processing Engine - imfinn
http://notecoder.org
======
imfinn
Some friends and I wanted to experiment with whether you could do natural
language processing in the client. We built a clinical NLP engine that takes
text and identifies disease mentions with their associated ICD-10-CM codes. It
is fast (efficient hash + no need to send off to a server) and safe since no
health information is ever sent over the internet. We were happy with the
result. Let us know what you think!

We believe the tool could be useful for clinical research (rapid cohort
identification), medical auditing, and more.

